# Imac 27" deception...



## Rico0o (27 Octobre 2009)

Bon bah voilà, je viens de récupérer mon imac 27" tant attendu et au premier allumage, deception, pixel mort et saleté derrière la dalle  Comme des projection de liquide :mouais:
Ca commence grrrr
Je l'ai pris à la fnac je pense que je vais le changer :hein:


----------



## Cecile60 (27 Octobre 2009)

Même machine, même soucis.. enfin uniquement à 2 endroits.. donc tant pis, je le garde comme ça.


----------



## Vinc3nzo (27 Octobre 2009)

Vous avez 15 jours ou 7 selon boutique pour vous faire echanger votre iMac normalement... LOI CHATEL...


----------



## Rico0o (28 Octobre 2009)

Je le change aujourd'hui wait and see...


----------



## noz (28 Octobre 2009)

Mais sinon (le titre de la news était dramatique, j'ai cru que la machine était une crasse de meule) au niveau ergonomie, puissance, réactivité, confort visuel ?


----------



## Rico0o (28 Octobre 2009)

Nouvel imac reçu après plus d'une heure passé à la fnac. Encore quelques poussières derrières la dalle...
Le gar qui a repris l'ancien l'a inspecté, il voyait rien biensur...les pixels morts étaient au nombre de 3 deux à droite et un au mileu.
De toute façon il m'a dit qu'il repartirait à la vente et que apple voulait rien savoir pour les vitres sale et autre pixels defectueux. Bon courage au prochain client...

Il me semble que l'on tend vers une baisse de qualité générale chez apple qui suit la baisse des prix. Le vigile à l'entrée m'a dit que c'était chez apple qu'il y avait plus de retour, alors client plus casse bonbon chez apple ou baisse générale de qualité ?...

D'ailleurs comble du hasard le client qui attendait avant moi au SAV avait un imac 24" avec des spectaculaires trainées blanches  sur l'écran.

Bref, je veux pas décourager les futurs acquéreurs, c'est une superbe machine, mais ce genre de petits défauts est vraiment agaçant. Par contre j'ai noté qu'il est plus long à booter que mon ancien 24", la pomme met un moment à apparaître  au démarrage.


----------



## macmoiça (28 Octobre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> Nouvel imac reçu après plus d'une heure passé à la fnac. Encore quelques poussières derrières la dalle...
> Le gar qui a repris l'ancien l'a inspecté, il voyait rien biensur...les pixels morts étaient au nombre de 3 deux à droite et un au mileu.
> De toute façon il m'a dit qu'il repartirait à la vente et que apple voulait rien savoir pour les vitres sale et autre pixels defectueux. Bon courage au prochain client...
> 
> ...




Perso, j'ai l'intention d'acheter un 21,5p d'ici quelques jours et je dois vous dire que vos remarques m'attristent...

Ce sera mon premier apple ! Depuis le temps que j'en veux un, je n'avais pas encore les moyens.
Par contre ce que j'avais, c'était une excellent image de la société !
100% design, et d'ailleurs tellement design que même l'emballage est magnifique à en voir les videos !

J'espère que le mien n'aura pas de soucis, mais j'ai comme l'impression que la plupart des plaintes concernent le 27pouces....

D'autre part sur l'apple store, le 27pouces (1er choix) est disponible plus rapidement que le 21,5.....c'est peut-être parce qu'il se vend plus et qu'il en part tellement du port qu'il y a moins de jours d'attente...


----------



## Rico0o (28 Octobre 2009)

Le sans défaut n'existe pas et apple est comme les autres. Leur finition et leur design sont très soignés donc le moindre défaut saute de suite aux yeux.
Mais n'ai pas peur, tu as toujours possibilité d'échanger un appareil qui te convient pas tant que tu dépasses pas le délai légal.
J'ai eu un 24", qui était une superbe machine et que j'aurai bien gardé si j'avais eu les moyens  Aucun soucis dessus.
Un conseil si tu as un peu de sous à mettre en plus, prends un apple care pour plus de tranquilité en cas de pépin 

En attendant voici une photo de l'imac installé à la maison 
Allez on l'oubli l'épisode malheureux du premier


----------



## ignace (28 Octobre 2009)

Niveau utilisation, que peux tu nous dire !!!!


----------



## Rico0o (28 Octobre 2009)

L'écran est très agréable, très lumineux. J'ai visionné quelques trailer HD sur le site d'apple en plein écran, ça le fait bien !!!  La luminosité est plus uniforme que sur le 24", très peu d'effet mura.
le 16/9 est également bien agréable quand on a plein de fenêtre ouverte en même temps.
Le disque dur est un poil plus bruyant que mon ancien 24" mais c'est pas très gênant. il démarre également un peu plus lentement.
Enfin la souris, je m'y habitue bien, très intuitive, elle répond bien et se prend bien en main. 
J'ai pu lire qu'il chauffait beaucoup, chez moi en utilisation normale, le dos de l'ordi est à peine tiède et le haut ne chauffe pas plus que mon ancien imac.

Voila les premières impressions .


----------



## j2c (28 Octobre 2009)

magnifique..exactement la config que je souhaite : 27" avec clavier filaire (pour avoir le pad numérique) et souris sans fil !
par contre j'attends le i5...
ça va les 27"...trop grand ou ..très agréable pour bosser dessus (web, email...)


----------



## medmed (29 Octobre 2009)

Moi je me demandais au niveau des vidéos non HD, genre un épisode de série normal (350Mo), est ce que c'est beaucoup pixelisé? Ou bien on ne peut regarder que des vidéos en 1080p pour avoir un truc acceptable? Au passage un ti retour sur le 720p stp?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Le nouvel iMac 27" va plus loin que du Full HD je le rappelle au passage. 
Par ailleurs, il faut arrêter avec l'histoire d'un écran "trop grand", c'est trop grand si ça rentre pas sur un bureau situé sous une étagère. Mais c'est pas une télé, donc le recul à observer est le même que sur un 24" par exemple. Les pixels sont plus petits, donc le recul n'est pas excessivement grand, petite piqûre de rappel. 
Sinon, mon 21.5" est bientôt commandé, patience! 
Et un deuxième Mac, un!


----------



## dani (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Pouvez vous me dire les différentes résolutions de l'iMac 27 en dehors du 2 560 x 1 440, 
Normalement je pense qu'il y'en a 3 par défaut avant d'aller chercher les autres dans les préférences moniteurs.

Pour mon 24 pouces, j'ai 1920 x 1200, les deux autres sont 1600 x 1200 et
1600 x 1000 et bien sur d'autres dans les préférences

A une époque, Apple les inscrivait dans les caractéristiques, je ne rien vu en dehors du 2560 x 1440

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html

Merci


----------



## van helsing (29 Octobre 2009)

je reçois le mien ce matin, vous me faites vraiment peur ! j'aurais du garder mon 20 pouces, d'ailleurs super content ! bon je vous tiens au courant

snif


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

dani a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pouvez vous me dire les différentes résolutions de l'iMac 27 en dehors du 2 560 x 1 440,
> Normalement je pense qu'il y'en a 3 par défaut avant d'aller chercher les autres dans les préférences moniteurs.
> Merci


Je crois avoir vu récemment les définitions de:
1920*1600
1600*1200
et je me limiterais à celle là, après on tombe plus bàs. 

Même les chasseurs de vampires sont sur Mac? Cool! 
Van Helsing: aucune inquiétude, ça touche pas tout le monde!


----------



## figaro (29 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je crois avoir vu récemment les définitions de:
> 1920*1600
> 1600*1200
> et je me limiterais à celle là, après on tombe plus bàs.
> ...



Je rejoins Macuserman en disant que ça ne touche pas tout le monde ! Généralement ce sont les personnes qui ont eu un problème qui postent, pas les centaines de milliers d'autres qui n'en ont pas


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Euuh à mon avis, ça se chiffre en millions&#8230;! 
Macuserman rallie tout le monde à sa cause, vive Macuserman! 

Non, sérieux, je crois que les soucis sont psychiques pour toi pour le moment! 
Ça ira niquel!


----------



## figaro (29 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuh à mon avis, ça se chiffre en millions!
> Macuserman rallie tout le monde à sa cause, vive Macuserman!
> 
> Non, sérieux, je crois que les soucis sont psychiques pour toi pour le moment!
> Ça ira niquel!



héhé j'osais pas aller jusqu'aux millions mais je le pensais très fort (je croyais à une rupture de stock mondiale )


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Faut pas avoir peur des mots hein! Si on les utilise pas comme il faut, au bout d'un moment ils perdent leur sens.

Tu nous mets les photos hein?


----------



## atari.fr (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

je suis allé à la fnac et chez ICLG pour tester un 24 et un 27 pouces cote à cote
 les deux etaient en 3.06 ghz 
 le 24p avait une carte graphique nvidia GT 130 (512 mo)
 le 27p avait une carte ATI  4670 (256 mo)

 je me suis mis sur les deux en resolution 1920 * 1200 pour comparer la meme chose
 je me suis mis sur la page d'accueil de Amazon et j'ai scroller de haut en bas
 le nouvel imac saccades plus au scroll que le 24 pouces....

 Le nouvel imac chauffe bien plus (sensible sur le dessus de l'ecran)
 est ce que ce sera nefaste pour les composants ?

 je n'ai pas vu le souci rapporté lorsqu'on se met à moitie de luminosité.... 

 Par contre le nouvel imac donne un caractere un peu plus defini (j'ai fait l'essai avec la police Helvetica Normal, taille 9) c'etait un peu plus propre sur le 27 pouces. Mais toujours pas à la hauteur de mon ecran SAMSUNG

 La luminosité est plus elevée, et le blanc plus blanc que sur le 24 pouces
 (attention je n'ai pas pris le temps de calibrer les ecrans)

 Sur les deux il ya avait le pack office d'installé; le nouvel imac met environ 3 sec pour demarré word ou excel, quand il faut 14 secondes pour le Imac 24 pouces..... le disk dur doit etre plus rapide je pense
 Est ce qu'ils avaient monter des 5200 t/min sur les 24 pouces et des 7200t/min sur le 27 pouces ? ce qui pourrait confirmer que le bruit du disk dur est plus important sur les nouvelles generations d'imac.

En resumé, peut etre faut il la carte ATI 512 mo pour eviter ces saccades ?
Faut il avoir peur de la chauffe ?
Peut etre faut il garder son 24 et changer le disk dur pour un plus rapide....


----------



## shenrone (29 Octobre 2009)

Les problèmes de pixels morts et de dalles avec poussière et saleté j'ai connu ça avec mon 24".
Si les pixels morts c'est e l'histoire ancienne il n'en est pas de même de la saleté de l'arrière de la vitre....

Donc ce n'est pas d'aujourd'hui:mouais:


----------



## Rico0o (29 Octobre 2009)

Tant qu'Apple choisira ce type de design avec vitre devant la dalle il y aura toujours des poussières derrière. 
C'est le quatrième imac que j'ai entre les mains et tous absolument avaient de la poussière. Alors certaines n'étaient absolument pas gênantes, d'autres plus grosse faisait apparaître des grains noirs.
En revanche la nouvelle vitre a l'air plus simple à retirer que les anciens modèles où il étaient facile de casser un picots de fixation. 
Par contre mauvaise nouvelle pour les techniciens apple (et nous) pour qui ce sera toujours aussi difficile d''effectuer un travail propre avec ces écrans.

Pour ma part j'ai déjà commandé l'apple care pour cet imac... on verra bien :ro


----------



## figaro (29 Octobre 2009)

atari.fr a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je suis allé à la fnac et chez ICLG pour tester un 24 et un 27 pouces cote à cote
> les deux etaient en 3.06 ghz
> ...



Merci d'avoir testé ! Sinon sur les 24" c'est bien du 7200tpm.

Je suis surpris de ce problème de scroll mais pourquoi pas.

En ce qui concerne la police de caractère attention le 27" n'a pas une résolution native de 1920*1200 donc c'est normal que ce soit moins définit .

Moi dans tous les cas je conseille de prendre la HD 4850 si tu comptes jouer un minimum dessus, après je pense que ce n'est pas nécessaire car je n'ai pas constaté de problèmes de scroll particulier quand je suis allé en boutique.


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2009)

y a pas de sacades sur un mac vieux de 4 ans c'est quoi cette histoire ? :mouais:


----------



## figaro (29 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> y a pas de sacades sur un mac vieux de 4 ans c'est quoi cette histoire ? :mouais:



Je me disais aussi que j'avais pas de saccade sur mon vieux PC d'il y a 10 ans . Je n'avais pas remarqué de problème chez mon APR sur le même modèle.


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Je me disais aussi que j'avais pas de saccade sur mon vieux PC d'il y a 10 ans . Je n'avais pas remarqué de problème chez mon APR sur le même modèle.



Ça existe encore dans les économies d'énergie le mode "performances réduites", ça pourrait venir de là, mais bon oui en effet pour voir une page saccadée faut y aller quand même...


----------



## figaro (29 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça existe encore dans les économies d'énergie le mode "performances réduites", ça pourrait venir de là, mais bon oui en effet pour voir une page saccadée faut y aller quand même...



Je n'en suis pas sûr car je n'ai pas l'option sur mon 24"


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Me semblait qu'Apple avait stoppé ce truc là dans SL, non?


----------



## figaro (29 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Me semblait qu'Apple avait stoppé ce truc là dans SL, non?



Probablement car je suis équipé de Snow Leopard.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

Il faudrait que je retrouve ce qui en avait parlé&#8230;


----------



## lechneric (30 Octobre 2009)

Ne vous en faites pas 

Depuis 99 j'ai eu 6 machines

iMac DV 400 = modem HS
eMac 700 = écran HS
iMac G4 tournesol =  euuuhh rien
iMac G5 = alimentation HS
MacBook = batterie HS + coque fêlée
iMac intel = 2 pixels HS

pourtant je continu

iMac 27 i5 = je reviendrais pour mettre à jour


----------



## bof (30 Octobre 2009)

J'ai pu tester un imac 27 pouces 3.06 avec lightroom 3 bêta et à peu prés 50 raws, au début tout marche parfaitement, superbe écran génial en module bibliothèque, l'affichage en 100% très rapide au début, après 5 minutes d'essai divers et variés, l'affichage des image à 100% et 50% ont commencés à ramer sérieusement, est ce la beta ou le mac qui c'est mis a pédaler ?, les processeurs n'était pas à fond quand le mac c'est mis à pédaler dans la semoule, je pensais que la cause était du à la bêta jusqu'à ce que je lise la news "Des lenteurs chroniques sur les nouveaux iMac ?"
Je ne sais pas comment ce mac a été installer ! La piste de la carte vidéo est plausible


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2009)

Les emmerdes des Rev A débutent mes amis. Mais rien de sérieux qui ne puisse être réglé avec une MàJ logicielle .
Enfin&#8230;espérons le!


----------



## atari.fr (30 Octobre 2009)

figaro, tu as mal lu
 j'ai dis que les caracteres etaient mieux definis sur le 27p
 et de toute facon j'ai testé en 1920 et en resolution native du 27
 dans les deux cas: caracteres un peu mieux defini

Oug... c'est ennuyeux ces mac qui bugs au dela de 5 minutes... 
j'aimerais en savoir plus

Pourriez vous me confirmer que la dalle brille plus sur un 27p que sur un 24p, je ne l'ai pas remarqué hier....


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2009)

Apparemment ça devient véridique avec le temps&#8230;
Wait & See ce qu'Apple en dira!


----------



## figaro (31 Octobre 2009)

atari.fr a dit:


> figaro, tu as mal lu
> j'ai dis que les caracteres etaient mieux definis sur le 27p
> et de toute facon j'ai testé en 1920 et en resolution native du 27
> dans les deux cas: caracteres un peu mieux defini
> ...



Autant pour moi ! (ou "au temps", je ne sais plus, j'avais lu un débat dans les commentaires d'iGeneration il y a quelques mois). C'est curieux j'aurais donc pensé l'inverse, lapsus révélateur !

Dans tous les cas c'est une bonne chose, reste plus qu'à éclaircir ces histoires de lenteurs, j'espère vraiment que c'est logiciel !


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2009)

Si tu veux faire dans l'accadémique et comme te dis le P'tit Robert, c'est "au temps pour moi" 
Maintenant "autant pour moi" est aussi valable selon certains accadémiciens.... :love:


----------



## figaro (31 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Si tu veux faire dans l'accadémique et comme te dis le P'tit Robert, c'est "au temps pour moi"
> Maintenant "autant pour moi" est aussi valable selon certains accadémiciens.... :love:



Héhé merci, je le saurais une fois pour toutes comme ça


----------



## ludobob (31 Octobre 2009)

Hello , 

Moi je vien de recevoir mon nouvel IMAC 27" et deja un pti probleme , est ce que tu l'a aussi :

Apres quelque temp d'utilisation , quand je baisse la luminositer de l'ecran avec le clavier , je l'entend qui se met a gresiller sur le haut , derriere , et plus je baise la luminositer plus le bruit s'intensifie , alrs est ce que ca t'arrive aussi ??? 

Sinon a par cela une vrai bete de course lol ....


----------



## Rico0o (31 Octobre 2009)

Oui le premier imac que j'ai rendu grésillait quand je baissais la luminosité, ça s'entendant bien. Le nouveau n'as pas ce problème.


----------



## DJL (31 Octobre 2009)

bof a dit:


> J'ai pu tester un imac 27 pouces 3.06 avec lightroom 3 bêta et à peu prés 50 raws, au début tout marche parfaitement, superbe écran génial en module bibliothèque, l'affichage en 100% très rapide au début, après 5 minutes d'essai divers et variés, l'affichage des image à 100% et 50% ont commencés à ramer sérieusement, est ce la beta ou le mac qui c'est mis a pédaler ?, les processeurs n'était pas à fond quand le mac c'est mis à pédaler dans la semoule, je pensais que la cause était du à la bêta jusqu'à ce que je lise la news "Des lenteurs chroniques sur les nouveaux iMac ?"
> Je ne sais pas comment ce mac a été installer ! La piste de la carte vidéo est plausible



j'ai la même configuration (avec CG 4850 et 8Go) et j'ai les mêmes soucis avec LR 2.5 et PSE 6.0. Lorsque je les lance tout ralenti au bout d'un certain temps (internet, fusion...). C'est tellement inutilisable que je dois redémarrer pour une utilisation convenable . Donc pour l'instant je n'utilise plus les logiciels Adobe


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2009)

Vinc3nzo a dit:


> Vous avez 15 jours ou 7 selon boutique pour vous faire echanger votre iMac normalement... LOI CHATEL...



rien n'a voir et puis cela ne concerne que la VPC


----------



## Vladimok (2 Novembre 2009)

Le mieux serait peut-être d'attendre la prochaine révision ? (Mars 2010 peut-etre ?)


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Essayez de réinstaller Mac OS X. C'est assez radical, mais ça fait ses effets apparemment.
J'ai fait ça sur un iMac, et c'est reparti, je n'ai plus eu de nouvelles...


----------



## mjpolo (2 Novembre 2009)

ludobob a dit:


> Hello ,
> 
> quand je baisse la luminositer de l'ecran avec le clavier , je l'entend qui se met a gresiller sur le haut , derriere , et plus je baise la luminositer plus le bruit s'intensifie .



Nouvel iMac, vieux problèmes..... et le prochain sera encore moins cher mais il sera encore plus difficile d'en trouver un sans défauts....


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Les problèmes des Rev A, malheureusement. Mais il faut bien des tuiles aux premiers acheteurs pour avoir une meilleure Rev B! 

Non, ceci étant, je suis désolé pour eux.
Peut être que Apple va résoudre pas mal de ces problèmes en MàJ logicielles&#8230;


----------



## dmar (2 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les problèmes des Rev A, malheureusement. Mais il faut bien des tuiles aux premiers acheteurs pour avoir une meilleure Rev B!
> 
> Non, ceci étant, je suis désolé pour eux.
> Peut être que Apple va résoudre pas mal de ces problèmes en MàJ logicielles



Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté mon nouvel imac 27'' samedi et a peu près les même problèmes que les autres possesseurs:

- Ralentissements aléatoires obligeant a redémarrer le mac.

- Scintillement de l'écran quand l'économiseur d'énergie réduit la luminosité de ce dernier.

A part ca rien d'autres (pour le moment).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Essayez de réinstaller Mac OS X. C'est assez radical, mais ça fait ses effets apparemment.
> J'ai fait ça sur un iMac, et c'est reparti, je n'ai plus eu de nouvelles...



J'ai réinstallé snow leopard........... aucune amélioration.


----------



## Vladimok (2 Novembre 2009)

Bon au vu des problèmes, je vais préparer mon financement et attendre la première révision.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

La Rev B sera la bienvenue, on attend le communiqué d'Apple qui ne se fera jamais savoir! 
Mais bon, on le dit souvent qu'il peut y avoir des problèmes, mais si personne n'achetait la Rev A on ne verrait peut être plus ces problèmes, mais certains n'ont pas de problèmes, donc c'est sporadique, espérons le.

Si après réinstallation de SL (correctement faite??) tu n'as rien de neuf, tu peux demande le SAV, qui ne pourra sûrement pas grand chose, ou attendre une petite MàJ logicielle qui pourrait réparer des petits soucis! 

Témoignez, ça servira pour les autres!


----------



## dmar (2 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> La Rev B sera la bienvenue, on attend le communiqué d'Apple qui ne se fera jamais savoir!
> Mais bon, on le dit souvent qu'il peut y avoir des problèmes, mais si personne n'achetait la Rev A on ne verrait peut être plus ces problèmes, mais certains n'ont pas de problèmes, donc c'est sporadique, espérons le.
> 
> Si après réinstallation de SL (correctement faite??) tu n'as rien de neuf, tu peux demande le SAV, qui ne pourra sûrement pas grand chose, ou attendre une petite MàJ logicielle qui pourrait réparer des petits soucis!
> ...



J' ai appelé apple pour cela, concernant la baisse de vitesse et le scintillement de l'écran, il mon conseillé de réinstaller snow leopard ( insertion du dvd, extinction du mac, pression sur la touche alt pendant le boot, et réinstallation de snow leopard), il mon préciser que si les problèmes continuait de songer a une réparation !!!!.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Oui, bah je crois que c'est le "mieux", je sais que c'est navrant pour une première utilisation de Mac pour certains, mais avec Apple c'est les Rev A leur côté PC&#8230;
Désolé pour vous. Mais ça se réglera sûrement avec le temps!

En tout cas, réinstallez Mac OS en premier lieu est une bonne initiative!


----------



## mjpolo (2 Novembre 2009)

dmar a dit:


> J' ai appelé apple pour cela, concernant la baisse de vitesse et le scintillement de l'écran, il mon conseillé de réinstaller snow leopard ( insertion du dvd, extinction du mac, pression sur la touche alt pendant le boot, et réinstallation de snow leopard), il mon préciser que si les problèmes continuait de songer a une réparation !!!!.



Si moins de 15 jours n'attend pas --> renvoie le!!


----------



## dmar (2 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, bah je crois que c'est le "mieux", je sais que c'est navrant pour une première utilisation de Mac pour certains, mais avec Apple c'est les Rev A leur côté PC
> Désolé pour vous. Mais ça se réglera sûrement avec le temps!
> 
> En tout cas, réinstallez Mac OS en premier lieu est une bonne initiative!




Je ne suis pas expert en mac, mais la réparation me pose de sérieux soucis.

- Privation de mon mac pour ? semaines.
- Je ne suis pas sur que ces un problème matériel.
- Récupérer le même avec des poussières sous l'écran, ou un nouveau avec les mêmes (ou d'autres problèmes).

J'esperes qu'il sortiront une maj qu'il régleront ces défaut.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------




mjpolo a dit:


> Si moins de 15 jours n'attends pas --> renvoie le!!



Je ne l'ai pas acheter sur apple-store, mais a la fnac.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

La FNAC renvoie tout aux constructeurs! 
Privation pour un nombre de semaines qui te sera donné par le type au SAV.
Récupérer le même, oui, si il ne touche pas à la vitre, même s'ils peuvent t'en fournir un neuf&#8230;(Parfois ça arrive&#8230.
Si tu n'es pas sûr, réinstalle OS X, si ça fait rien, c'est matériel&#8230;


----------



## mjpolo (2 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas sûr, réinstalle OS X, si ça fait rien, c'est matériel&#8230;



Il a déjà fait une réinstall 



dmar a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas acheter sur apple-store, mais a la fnac.



Alors rapporte le :rateau:...et demande l'échange. 
En décembre 2007 j'ai prix à la Fnac un 24", je l'ai échangé 2 fois avant le délai de 15 jours (le mien c'était à cause des ventilos bruyants)  avant d'être satisfait


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Bon, bah la question est partiellement résolue. Il "suffit" de le rapporter. Tu as une machine d'appoint pendant le temps de l'enlèvement?


----------



## JPW (2 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

Question idiote, mais vu les problèmes de ralentissements évoqués avec un doute sur la carte video, les modèles a GeForce 9400 sont ils aussi touchés


----------



## mjpolo (2 Novembre 2009)

Puisqu'il la acheté samedi il repartira avec un autre iMac tout neuf


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Les plus touchés sont les 27", ATi ne fait apparemment pas mieux que Nvidia&#8230;!


----------



## Flubiks (3 Novembre 2009)

Si c'est un prôbleme lié à la carte graphique, peut-être qu'il n'y aura pas ce petit désagrément avec la 4850...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Ça&#8230; C'est pas sûr. C'est dommage qu'il y ait des problèmes avec ces magnifiques machines ceci étant. J'espère qu'Apple distribuera un correctif!


----------



## kevart (3 Novembre 2009)

JPW a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Question idiote, mais vu les problèmes de ralentissements évoqués avec un doute sur la carte video, les modèles a GeForce 9400 sont ils aussi touchés




Si tu parles des ralentissements dut à une surcharge CPU causé par Flash, la carte graphique n'a rien à voir là dedans.
La fermeture du logiciel (Safari, Opera etc...) ne résout pas le problème. Par contre une déconnection/reconnection d'Airport si! Le problème vient donc du coté de la gestion de la connection.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Le Flash est exigeant, mais pas au point de surcharger le CPU, et au lieu de subir Flash comme je l'ai fait, utilisez donc ClicktoFlash pour Safari&#8230;!


----------



## Joe Guillian (3 Novembre 2009)

Après avoir lu pas mal de postes sur le sujet, la problématique semble être software et non hardware (certains postes évoquent le fait que le bug n'a pas lieu sur Windows 7). 
Pour ma part je joue la carte de l'optimisme et mise sur la prochaine MaJ de Mac OS X !


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Disons qu'un problème software entraîne parfois des complications hardware (je pense au cas Nvidia 8600M GT), donc il peut y en avoir aussi dans notre cas! 

Mais je suis quand même convaincu qu'une MàJ réglera l'affaire, oui!


----------



## Mac à Rosny (3 Novembre 2009)

Devant me décider rapidement pour un 27" 3.06 Ghz, un peu échaudé par les échos négatifs, lus ici et là, j'ai appelé par curiosité le centre technique Apple.
L'opérateur m'a affirmé n'avoir aucune connaissance/écho/cas de dysfonctionnement sur l nouvelle gamme d'iMac.
Bizarrement, il avait l'air sincèrement surpris.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Hummm après tout, ça n'arrive pas à tous les acheteurs non plus, mais bon&#8230; 
Il peut n'avoir jamais entendu parler de ça, c'est plausible.


----------



## kevart (3 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le Flash est exigeant, mais pas au point de surcharger le CPU, et au lieu de subir Flash comme je l'ai fait, utilisez donc ClicktoFlash pour Safari!



Parfaitement, ce qui cache un problème qui demande une Maj logiciel. 



Mac à Rosny a dit:


> L'opérateur m'a affirmé n'avoir aucune connaissance/écho/cas de dysfonctionnement sur l nouvelle gamme d'iMac.
> Bizarrement, il avait l'air sincèrement surpris.



Il faut aussi imaginer le nombre de machine vendue et le nombre de gens qui ont des problèmes. 
Et/Ou
Le bon sens commercial du vendeur. 

Le mien arrive aujourd'hui, je serai vite fixé.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (3 Novembre 2009)

kevart a dit:


> Le mien arrive aujourd'hui, je serai vite fixé.



On attend ça impatiemment


----------



## dmar (3 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> La FNAC renvoie tout aux constructeurs!
> Privation pour un nombre de semaines qui te sera donné par le type au SAV.
> Récupérer le même, oui, si il ne touche pas à la vitre, même s'ils peuvent t'en fournir un neuf(Parfois ça arrive).
> Si tu n'es pas sûr, réinstalle OS X, si ça fait rien, c'est matériel



Bonjour Macuserman, j' ai appelé le sav de la fnac ce matin, on à réinstallé snow leopard d'une manière différente " insertion du dvd, redémarrage du mac en pressant la touche c, effacement complet du hdd et réinstallation de snow leopard".

Pour l'instant ca a l'air de fonctionner.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui, avec un effacement des données ça marche aussi, mais c'est radical dirons nous!
Merci de l'astuce en tout cas, je fais en parler et la faire tourner pour voir! 

Et dis nous si ça continue de fonctionner!


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, avec un effacement des données ça marche aussi, mais c'est radical dirons nous!
> Merci de l'astuce en tout cas, je *fais* en parler et la faire tourner pour voir!
> 
> Et dis nous si ça continue de fonctionner!



On écrit _dirons-nous_. Et _dis-nous_. C'est une convention.


----------



## Jeffouille (3 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bon au vu des problèmes, je vais préparer mon financement et attendre la première révision.



+1


----------



## mjpolo (3 Novembre 2009)

Jeffouille a dit:


> +1



+1 aussi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, avec un effacement des données ça marche aussi, mais c'est radical dirons nous!
> Merci de l'astuce en tout cas, je fais en parler et la faire tourner pour voir!
> 
> Et dis nous si ça continue de fonctionner!



Surtout c'est la seule méthode valable pour avoir un Os vraiment tout neuf....quand dmar parlait d'une réinstallation je pensais que c'est comme cela qu'il avait procédé


----------



## j2c (3 Novembre 2009)

le refurb vient de rentrer des imac 24" 3.06G 1T disque dur...pour ceux qui doutent du 27"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------

y'en a déjà plus.... les 24" semblent recherchés...


----------



## kevart (3 Novembre 2009)

Voilà, ça fait 1h que je fais joujou bientôt...et aucun problème...j'ai mis en boucle des vidéos sur youtube pour tester et il n'y a que lorsque c'est de la HD qu'il monte vers les 60% d'utilisation.

Pas de problème de Lag.
Je n'ai pas non plus de pixel morts.
Pas de poussière.
Je suis donc super content.

Il va maintenant falloir transférer toutes les données qui se trouve sur les disk dur de mon Pc. 
Etant nouveau dans l'utilisation de mac domestique...il va falloir que je fouille pour savoir où l'OS à l'habitude de ranger les choses (Musiques - Photos etc). 
Et installer certain programme.


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2009)

kevart a dit:


> Voilà, ça fait 1h que je fais joujou bientôt...et aucun problème..



Ah ouais, quand même. Donc la fiabilité des produits Apple, c'est pas un mythe, alors.


----------



## kevart (3 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, quand même. Donc la fiabilité des produits Apple, c'est pas un mythe, alors.



Pour le moment tout vas bien.
Pourvu que ça dur. Et avant d'installer quoi que ce soit j'ai fait tout les tests par rapport problèmes déjà connu.

Je croise les doigts.




ps: le 27 est trop beau!!


----------



## Mac à Rosny (3 Novembre 2009)

Merci les copains de nous rassurer. 

Il n'y a peut-e^tre qu'une série ou qu'une usine chinoise à problème.

J'ai décidé de plonger moi aussi.

Détail amusant:
Le 24 3.06 est proposé au même prix que le 27 3.06 au centime près.


----------



## kevart (3 Novembre 2009)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Merci les copains de nous rassurer.
> 
> Il n'y a peut-e^tre qu'une série ou qu'une usine chinoise à problème.
> 
> ...




Vu le nombre de machine vendue et le nombre de retour qu'on a de mauvaise expérience, je pense que le % de problèmes est faible.
Bien sur un problème peut toujours survenir après quelques jours d'utilisation. J'espère que je n'aurais pas de problème...mais en ce moment tout se passe super bien!
Juste que c'est lourd de passer tout ces fichiers Pc sur le Mac.

Concernant la différence de prix entre le 24 et 27, je trouve ça vraiment mesquin. Vendre une machine certes aussi performante mais d'un niveau inférieur sur bien des points en profitant de la crainte de la version A qu'on certaines personnes, c'est franchement crade.


----------



## Vladimok (3 Novembre 2009)

J'ai envoyer pour dire qu'il serait mieux d'attendre la prochaine révision.

Mais aujourd'hui quelqu'un se propose de racheté mon iMac actuel à 900 euros (bien).

Je suis intéressé par le Quadecore I5, par contre je suis complètement au vu des problèmes sur les new iMac actuel en 27"

Sachant que le mien n'a aucun problème.
Faut-il revendre et acheté le nouveau à risque ?
ou
Garder le mien et attendre la prochaine révision ?

Que faire ?


----------



## figaro (3 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai envoyer pour dire qu'il serait mieux d'attendre la prochaine révision.
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui quelqu'un se propose de racheté mon iMac actuel à 900 euros (bien).
> 
> ...



Quels sont les caractéristiques de ton mac ? (processeur et carte graphique, date d'achat,garantie ?)


----------



## Vladimok (3 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Quels sont les caractéristiques de ton mac ? (processeur et carte graphique, date d'achat,garantie ?)



achat 12/2007 2,4 Ghz 4Go DD 500Go AppleCare jusqu'en fin décembre 2010.
Aucun problème de fonctionnement.


----------



## figaro (3 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> achat 12/2007 2,4 Ghz 4Go DD 500Go AppleCare jusqu'en fin décembre 2010.
> Aucun problème de fonctionnement.



Tu n'as pas donné la carte graphique mais à ta place je le revendrai, 900&#8364; est un bon prix de revente !


----------



## Vladimok (3 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Tu n'as pas donné la carte graphique mais à ta place je le revendrai, 900 est un bon prix de revente !



Video:
ATI,RadeonHD2600


----------



## figaro (3 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Video:
> ATI,RadeonHD2600



Moi je dis sans hésiter revends si tu as 900 a mettre dans un 27". En effet lors de la Rev B tu ne revendras probablement pas à ce prix ton iMac, même sous garantie.

Tu nous donneras ta décision


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Voilà pour toi:


----------



## figaro (3 Novembre 2009)

900 est donc un bon prix car les acheteurs négocieront le 950 de toutes manières.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui, mieux vaut viser en dessous&#8230;!


----------



## Vladimok (3 Novembre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Moi je dis sans hésiter revends si tu as 900 a mettre dans un 27". En effet lors de la Rev B tu ne revendras probablement pas à ce prix ton iMac, même sous garantie.
> 
> Tu nous donneras ta décision



Revendre ok ..... mais les problèmes sur les nouveaux me font plus qu'hésité !
Et puis 2 iMac, cela pourrait-être sympa.

En fait je sais pas quoi faire !


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Non, tu n'as pas à hésiter (ou presque)!
Tu peux te jeter sur un 21.5" sans soucis, ou prendre un 27", et si il est défectueux, tu peux en demander un neuf...!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Bein moi je vais quand même attendre les nouveaux mac pro pour prendre une décision, mais j'ai bien déjà revendu mon ordi de bureau pour en tirer le maximum...


----------



## Vladimok (3 Novembre 2009)

Il y  vraiment une chose que je ne comprend pas:

Pourquoi il y en a qui on des problèmes et d'autre non ?

C'est pourtant les mêmes machines.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui, mais c'est très aléatoire, des mêmes machines, d'un même nom ont des composants différents&#8230;!
Ceci explique celà, certains lots peuvent être "broken" d'autres n'auront pas de soucis !


----------



## tomtom53 (3 Novembre 2009)

Cela viendrait donc plus d'un probleme hardware :s 
Moi qui voulait acheter un imac 27 bn ba je crois que je peux encore attendre


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Cela viendrait donc plus d'un probleme hardware :s
> Moi qui voulait acheter un imac 27 bn ba je crois que je peux encore attendre



Oui et non
Comme je l'ai dit, tu peux très bien tomber sur une machine OK, et que tout aille bien. Mais tu peux te retrouver avec une machine ayant un chton, et demander une neuve (FNAC notamment).


----------



## tomtom53 (3 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui et non
> Comme je l'ai dit, tu peux très bien tomber sur une machine OK, et que tout aille bien. Mais tu peux te retrouver avec une machine ayant un chton, et demander une neuve (FNAC notamment).



Si j'achete sur l'apple store puis-je remplacer l'appareil ou faut il que je le renvoie par ups a mes frais ?

merci


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Non, sur l'Apple Store c'est différent, tu peux pas "exiger" un neuf, tu n'as personne en face de toi...
Maintenant, la FNAC a ses défauts et ses qualités, pour le moment, je crois que pour le 27" c'est un bon endroit où acheter&#8230;
Mais mon conseil évoluera.

Pour renvoyer la machine, les frais UPS ne sont pas forcément à tes frais tu pourrais simuler ça en demandant au service client !


----------



## Mac à Rosny (3 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Si j'achete sur l'apple store puis-je remplacer l'appareil ou faut il que je le renvoie par ups a mes frais ?
> 
> merci



Normalement, ils te fixent un RDV avec UPS pour venir chercher ta machine, puis t'en livrer une autre.
Ils sont titulaires d'un abonnement forfaitaire avec UPS. Quel que soit le nombre des transports effectués, cela ne leur coûte pas plus cher.
Alors...
C'est d'(ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je vais commander mon 27" par l'Applestore et pas la FNAC (au tout autre revendeur).
-> La FNAC: il va falloir rapporter, faire la queue, argumenter, convaincre un vendeur sceptique.
-> AppleStore: Je manifeste mon mécontentement avant les 14 jours, et Hop ! Une nouvelle machine. Ils se fatigueront avant moi ! 

Question:
Normalement, on devrait voir pas mal de 27" faire leur apparition sur le refurb... du moins je l'espère. Sinon, je crains qu'ils ne remettent en directement en circulation les 27" refusés par d'autres clients.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas d'accord. La FNAC est tenue de te donner une nouvelle machine si tu leur demandes expressément. Le vendeur qu'il soit convaincu ou pas, on s'en tape. Il se posera des questions si tu reviens 4 fois avec des machines chères. Mais sous 7 ou 14 jours je ne sais plus, la FNAC assure a ses clients une nouvelle machine identique si celle premièrement achetée ne fonctionne pas correctement, c'est leur engagement.
Et sous 7 jours tu as le temps de voir si ta machine est foireuse ou pas&#8230;

Donc je maintiens:
Achat d'un 27" ? À la FNAC... 

Libres à vous d'être d'accord ou pas.


----------



## emah (3 Novembre 2009)

Oui seulement si tu prends la config de "base"


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Qui est déjà&#8230;pas mal.
Mais oui, c'est vrai, ssi ce sont les basics qui vous tentent !


----------



## Rico0o (3 Novembre 2009)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Question:
> Normalement, on devrait voir pas mal de 27" faire leur apparition sur le refurb... du moins je l'espère. Sinon, je crains qu'ils ne remettent en directement en circulation les 27" refusés par d'autres clients.



Je crains bien que ça se passe comme ça hélas.
C'est texto ce que m'a dit la personne du SAV à la fnac quand j'ai rendu mon premier 27", je cite " De toute façon apple refusera de me le reprendre pour ce genre de motifs ( pixel morts et vitre sale), il repartira donc en vente tel quel, c'est ça ou je le met à la poubelle"

Quelque part je trouve qu'on est à la limite du vice caché. Pour un ordi de ce prix là j'ai trouvé le discours très moyen. Le gar avait l'air dégouté d'être obligé de me filer un neuf.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Apple a un peu cafouillé sur ce modèle, mais il est bon de se dire que ça reste une Rev A.


----------



## pickwick (3 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Apple a un peu cafouillé sur ce modèle, mais il est bon de se dire que ça reste une Rev A.



ça reste quand même à démontrer sur le grand nombre, il y en a aussi qui ont les yeux embués ou les lunettes sales...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Ça reste quand même symptomatique&#8230;
Je pense pas qu'on puisse les blâmer, ils nous ont fait des machines top. Mais les tests se sont peut être révélés bons, avec des machines non touchées, mais ça a pris de l'ampleur (sans tout exagérer non plus!).


----------



## maryan (3 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Si j'achete sur l'apple store puis-je remplacer l'appareil ou faut il que je le renvoie par ups a mes frais ?
> 
> merci



Aucun frais à ta charge.Je viens de renvoyer mon 21"5 défectueux commandé sur l'apple store la semaine dernière.Un coup de fil hier au service commercial pour demander le retour et le remboursement,dans la foulée j'ai eu un mail de confirmation avec le N° de retour à faire figurer sur l'emballage ,un coup de fil ce matin de TNT pour définir une heure de passage, un mail de TNT dans la foulée avec en pièce jointe les papiers de retour dont un exemplaire à conserver signé par le chauffeur (preuve du renvoi) et à peine le temps d'imprimer et signer ces documents que le chauffeur sonnait déjà à la porte !!!!
Quand au remboursement, il se fera, d'après les dires du service commercial, sous 4/5 jours sur le compte carte bleu avec la quelle j'ai payé en ligne.

Si tu renvoie ta machine sous 15 jours suivant l'achat, pour convenance personnelle et pas pour une panne, là effectivement apple te prélève les frais de livraison sur le montant du remboursement (environ 80&#8364; il me semble)


----------



## mjpolo (3 Novembre 2009)

Citation:
Envoyé par kevart 
Voilà, ça fait 1h que je fais joujou bientôt...et aucun problème..




jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, quand même. Donc la fiabilité des produits Apple, c'est pas un mythe, alors.





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h28 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> ça reste quand même à démontrer sur le grand nombre, il y en a aussi qui ont les yeux embués ou les lunettes sales...



....et des grésillements dans les oreilles et quelques lenteurs au cerveau .....


----------



## Mac à Rosny (3 Novembre 2009)

Merci mjpolo.
Tu nous remontes le moral.
On va finir par être déçus de ne pas avoir les problèmes signalés.

Je crois que commander par AppleStore, Dartyn FNAC, Boulanger est équivalent.
Pour moi qui veux un clavier filaire, avec un pad numérique, ce sera obligatoirement AppleStore.
Nous verrons.
Délais de livraison donnés ce matin: 13 jours calendaires.


----------



## wilda (4 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

Bon vous vous doutez que je suis intéressé par le nouvel iMac et vous parlez tous d'attendre la Rev B mais comment on le sait ?

Sur l'apple store c'est indiqué ? Cela fait l'objet d'une mise à jour officiel de l'apple store (store fermé etc ...) avec des nouveautés en plus des corrections des pbs ?

Parce que si il y a des nouveautés matérielles ben on risque pas de se retrouver dans la situation Rev B = Rev A sans pbs + nouveaux pbs liés à la Rev B ! :mouais:

@+

Stef


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

T'inquiète que ça se saura, on essaiera de prévenir le moment venu !
Les Rev B ont rarement des problèmes plus ou moins embêtants comme l'actuelle Rev A des iMac.
En général, on peut observer un changement de dénomination (passer de 5.1 à 5.2 par exemple) ou des petites modifications matérielles. 

Et les Rev B sont souvent exemptes de défauts (chiants j'entends, pas le prix ! ).


----------



## cillab (4 Novembre 2009)

salut j'ais deballer,et mis en route le mien,hier soir nikel de chez nikel,la souris un bonheur,
   le clavier reactif et tres doux que du bonheur


----------



## dmar (4 Novembre 2009)

cillab a dit:


> salut j'ais deballer,et mis en route le mien,hier soir nikel de chez nikel,la souris un bonheur,
> le clavier reactif et tres doux que du bonheur



Et bien voila quelqu'un de content.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Merci du témoignage !


----------



## Dak94 (4 Novembre 2009)

L'expedition des 27" ce fait maintenant sous 5 jours ouvrables, alors que avant c'étais 24h il me semble

Signe ou pas signe ? ^^


----------



## j2c (4 Novembre 2009)

ça fait plusieurs jours que les 27" 3,06GHz sont départ 5 jours ouvrables...avant ils étaient départ 24h...
les Quad-cores restent toujours avec la mention Novembre


----------



## Dak94 (4 Novembre 2009)

au temps pour moi alors


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Tsss on dit "Autant pour moi"&#8230; !


----------



## Dak94 (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tsss on dit "Autant pour moi" !




hum c'est pas sur celon certain c'est bien "au temps" : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Au_temps_pour_moi

mais d'autre disent que non


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Ben moi après 2 changements de machine au magasin la 3éme machine est enfin la bonne ^^ aucun défaut que cela soit grésillement/pixel HS/lenteur ou vitre sale ^^.

Que du bonheur pour l'instant


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Je suis un défenseur du "autant". Pour moi c'est plus un "ahhh merde, bah c'est autant ma faute."
Enfin, après tout, qui peut prétendre vivre dans son temps ? 

Chouette, et merci Yoprod !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Par contre au SAV la personne rouspété et ne voulait pas changer la machine après avoir tapé une petite pression  changement et en plus il restait qu'un seul iMac 27" ^^

Je jouerais au loto promis


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Comment ça rouspétait ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Ben enfaite il me dit encore un souci avec votre iMac et je lui répond oui encore Pixel H.S + Grésillement au niveau de l'écran côté gauche.

Il sort la machine, fait son inspection et il me sort " Il n'y a pas assez de pixel pour que cela passe en échange et il y a pas de grésillement ...." et là je répond "alors on va faire simple soit vous me l'échangé soit je demande un remboursement car le produit me plait pas d'autre part un produit qui a même pas une semaine cela n'est pas normal d'avoir ses soucis sachant que ce n'est pas une baguette que j'achète " et là il me dit ok je vous l'échange


----------



## jugnin (4 Novembre 2009)

Yoprod4 a dit:


> Ben enfaite il me dit encore un souci avec votre iMac et je lui répond oui encore Pixel H.S + Grésillement au niveau de l'écran côté gauche.
> 
> Il sort la machine, fait son inspection et il me sort " Il n'y a pas assez de pixel pour que cela passe en échange et il y a pas de grésillement ...." et là je répond "alors on va faire simple soit vous me l'échangé soit je demande un remboursement car le produit me plait pas d'autre part un produit qui a même pas une semaine cela n'est pas normal d'avoir ses soucis sachant que ce n'est pas une baguette que j'achète " et là il me dit ok je vous l'échange



Et tout ça sans la moindre virgule. Sacré souffle, je ne suis guère étonné que le SAV ait cédé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Ben surtout que j'étais à l'ouverture du SAV, j'étais bien remonté et en plus il est pas léger à porter le iMac 27" alors bon 1 fois ça va mais 2 fois ...


----------



## mjpolo (4 Novembre 2009)

Yoprod4 a dit:


> Ben surtout que j'étais à l'ouverture du SAV, j'étais bien remonté et en plus il est pas léger à porter le iMac 27" alors bon 1 fois ça va mais 2 fois ...



J'ai fait pareil entre fin déc 2007 et mi janvier 2008 avec mon 24" - j'avais perdu 2 kg  et 15&#8364; de parking


----------



## jugnin (4 Novembre 2009)

Yoprod4 a dit:


> Ben surtout que j'étais à l'ouverture du SAV, j'étais bien remonté et en plus il est pas léger à porter le iMac 27" alors bon 1 fois ça va mais 2 fois ...





mjpolo a dit:


> J'ai fait pareil entre fin déc 2007 et mi janvier 2008 avec mon 24" - j'avais perdu 2 kg  et 15 de parking



Vous savez, chez moi, j'ai un appareil d'une fiabilité et d'une robustesse à toute épreuve. Bon, il a pas été mis à jour depuis belle lurette, y'a pas d'écran LED ni même de super drive, mais c'est son utilisation est super intuitive : c'est la brouette.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Et bon si tu compte aussi l'essence ^^ enfin l'essentiel c'est que tout fonctionne à merveille car bon j'étais super déçu de voir que 2 iMac de suite soit défectueux et commencé à douter de la qualités des produits de la pomme magique


----------



## dmar (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, avec un effacement des données ça marche aussi, mais c'est radical dirons nous!
> Merci de l'astuce en tout cas, je fais en parler et la faire tourner pour voir!
> 
> Et dis nous si ça continue de fonctionner!



Bonsoir,

Les problèmes onts continués ( scintillement de l'écran, ralentissement ).

Je suis aller l'échanger a la fnac, j'ai quand même été obliger de réinstaller snow leopard ( lenteur du boot ), problème réglé , pour flash je n'est pas encore eu le temps de vérifier.

Croison les doigts.


----------



## tomtom53 (4 Novembre 2009)

Merci de nous tenir au courant
Profite en bien !! ^^


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Ça a l'air de s'arranger, la cadence sur Mac Rumors diminue ! 
Oui, merci de nous tenir au jus !


----------



## dmar (4 Novembre 2009)

dmar a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Les problèmes onts continués ( scintillement de l'écran, ralentissement ).
> 
> ...



Ca y est, j'ai lu quelques video en flash, et ça fonctionne, pourvu que ça dur :love: .


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Avec quel navigateur ?


----------



## dmar (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avec quel navigateur ?



Safari


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Avec ClickToFlash, ça marche encore ? 
Et Chrome ? Et Firefox ?


----------



## dmar (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avec ClickToFlash, ça marche encore ?
> Et Chrome ? Et Firefox ?



Firefox ca tourne, pas de ralentissement après la lecture d'une video.

Pour Chrome je ne sait pas (pas installé).


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

OK, d'accord, bah c'est bien. Pourtant Adaube pourrait faire un effort, même s'ils sont en froid avec &#63743;&#8230;


----------



## tomtom53 (4 Novembre 2009)

ah parce que ca vient de Adaube ces problemes de flash player ? mal optimisé ?


----------



## Vladimok (5 Novembre 2009)

J'ai déjà posté quelques message ici, mais je reviens car je suis incapable de prendre une décision sur l'achat du new 27 pouces et je lance un appel au spécialiste de matériel Apple et iMac pour me donner des conseils.

Voilà:

J'ai une possibilité de revente de mon iMac Alu 2,4 Ghz, 4Go DD500 GO un bon prix et je serais intéressé par l'iMac 27 pouces en 3 Ghz voir le I5.

Mais voilà ce nouveau modèle pose quelques soucis et ce nouvelle modèle d'écran n'est pas encore éprouvé. (un ami en est à sont 3ème et viens de demandé le remboursement)

Donc je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux d'attendre la première révision, sachant que mon iMac actuel ne me pose aucun problème.

Et je me dis que d'acheté un Mac Mini serait pas mal, je pourrai définitivement supprimer mes tours PC et installer Windows car je travail avec et en matériel je passerai définitivement sur mac.

Et je re-verrais l'achat de l'iMac à la prochaine révision.

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## dmar (5 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai déjà posté quelques message ici, mais je reviens car je suis incapable de prendre une décision sur l'achat du new 27 pouces et je lance un appel au spécialiste de matériel Apple et iMac pour me donner des conseils.
> 
> Voilà:
> 
> ...




Bonsoir, la meilleure réponse que je peut te donner c'est de l'acheter a la FNAC, ils te l'échange de suite si il est défectueux, de plus tu peut opter pour une extension de garantie à 3 ans (échange a neuf, pas de réparation, même pour un pixel mort).

J' ai acheter mon premier 27'' qui avais des problèmes chez eux, j'ai appeler leur help-line, il mon fait réinstaller snow-leopard ( problèmes non résolu), je suis allez a la FNAC dans la foulé, j'en est eu un tout neuf qui fonctionne a merveille.

Donc pour résumer si tu souhaite un 27'' va a la FNAC.


----------



## mjpolo (6 Novembre 2009)

Sauf qu'il faut rajouter 230 je crois pour cette garantie "zéro pixels morts"
Mais attention: mieux vaut un tiens que deux tu l'auras....moi aussi j'ai un 24" qui marche très bien depuis presque 2 ans (j'ai aussi bataillé avec la Fnac à l'époque pour avoir un sans défauts)
alors je pense que je vais le garder car vu le retour important des 27" j'ai ni le temps ni envie de recommencer une nouvelle fois le feuilleton des échanges, et tant pis s'il perd encore de la valeur...

Alors à toi de voir.....


----------



## Vladimok (6 Novembre 2009)

Après renseignement dans un magasin Apple spécialisé:

Pour l'achat du nouvel iMac en 27 pouces: A moins d'un réel besoin, il est plus judicieux d'attendre la première révision.

Pour l'achat d'un deuxième Mac, sachant que je possède un iMac, il n'y a aucun intérêt d'acheter un mac mini. Il vaut mieux acheter un macbook blanc (les derniers modèle).

Voilà.


----------



## noz (9 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que la garantie 3 ans échange à neuf (y compris les pixels morts) c'est plutôt autour de 360 euros... Alors effectivement c'est le pied quand on a une panne au bout de 2 ans, 11 mois et 29 jours (si, si, ça peut arriver. Non, non, mon message ne sent pas la frustration...), mais il faut quand même pouvoir ajouter une somme pareille à son achat initial ...


----------



## mjpolo (9 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement, 399! C'est une somme rondelette et à mon avis ça vaut pas le coup...
Il y a 2 ans c'était zéro pixels morts pour ± 230 - j'ai prix l'ACare


----------



## Rams3s (9 Novembre 2009)

Pardon J2C, mais lire tes mailet aller sur le web tu appel cela travailler ? 
pour cela unmac mini te sufit largement.....

perso je trvaille des photo de 1.5G avec photoshop ou lightroomet même avec un macbook vieux de 3 ans ca tourne....en dehors des jeux, croyez moi,même une carte graphique de 256 saura vous en mettre plein les mirettes....

n'hésitez pas, ou vous pouvez tjs acheter unpc avec windows 7.:rateau:


----------



## j2c (9 Novembre 2009)

Rams3s a dit:


> Pardon J2C, mais lire tes mailet aller sur le web tu appel cela travailler ?
> pour cela unmac mini te sufit largement.....
> 
> perso je trvaille des photo de 1.5G avec photoshop ou lightroomet même avec un macbook vieux de 3 ans ca tourne....en dehors des jeux, croyez moi,même une carte graphique de 256 saura vous en mettre plein les mirettes....
> ...


 
c'est moi, j2c qui a dis ça, t'es sûr???


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai déjà posté quelques message ici, mais je reviens car je suis incapable de prendre une décision sur l'achat du new 27 pouces et je lance un appel au spécialiste de matériel Apple et iMac pour me donner des conseils.
> 
> Voilà:
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas parce que quelques iMac 27" ont eu quelques "problèmes de jeunesse" qu'il faut en faire une généralité. Certains posts de satisfaction sont là pour le montrer.

Opinion toute personnelle : ce qui m'intéresse dans l'iMac 27" c'est la version core i7. Et je regrette que le 21,5" ne bénicifie pas de cette extension. Pour une prochaine fois, peut-être. Ceci pour dire que le "gigantisme" de l'iMac 27" est à examiner avec attention du point de vue de son utilité, bien sûr. Il y a eu des débats sur ce sujet, et les avis sont pour le moins partagés. Cet iMac fait davantage penser à un téléviseur de diagonale de 70 cm qu'à un ordinateur.

Dans l'expectative, pourquoi lâcher l'iMac 24" alu. C'est encore une bonne machine éprouvée et fiable ? Et quels besoins permettent de justifier l'achat d'un mac mini pour l'utiliser sur Windows ?

Pour répondre à l'appel lancé : je cite



> Donc je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux d'attendre la première révision, sachant que mon iMac actuel ne me pose aucun problème.


----------



## Vladimok (9 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce que quelques iMac 27" ont eu quelques "problèmes de jeunesse" qu'il faut en faire une généralité. Certains posts de satisfaction sont là pour le montrer.
> 
> Opinion toute personnelle : ce qui m'intéresse dans l'iMac 27" c'est la version core i7. Et je regrette que le 21,5" ne bénicifie pas de cette extension. Pour une prochaine fois, peut-être. Ceci pour dire que le "gigantisme" de l'iMac 27" est à examiner avec attention du point de vue de son utilité, bien sûr. Il y a eu des débats sur ce sujet, et les avis sont pour le moins partagés. Cet iMac fait davantage penser à un téléviseur de diagonale de 70 cm qu'à un ordinateur.
> 
> ...



Finalement j'ai prix m'a décision:

Après conseil auprès d'un magasin Apple, j'attend la première révision des iMac, et j'ai pris un MacBook. Je verrai pour l'instal de windows plus tard.


----------



## dmar (9 Novembre 2009)

noz a dit:


> Je crois que la garantie 3 ans échange à neuf (y compris les pixels morts) c'est plutôt autour de 360 euros... Alors effectivement c'est le pied quand on a une panne au bout de 2 ans, 11 mois et 29 jours (si, si, ça peut arriver. Non, non, mon message ne sent pas la frustration...), mais il faut quand même pouvoir ajouter une somme pareille à son achat initial ...



399 exactement, mais si c'est le prix de la tranquillité ( AppleCare est à 179 à part l'assistance par téléphone que tu à aussi a la FNAC (surement moins compétente que Apple) en cas de panne matériel c'est une réparation, avec les délais qui vont avec, la garantie de la FNAC, si tu a un problème 2 ans après t'on achat ils te l'échange par un produit neuf (même valeur d'achat) si liMac a évoluer entre temps tu à le nouveau.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Novembre 2009)

maryan a dit:


> Quand au remboursement, il se fera, d'après les dires du service commercial, sous 4/5 jours sur le compte carte bleu avec la quelle j'ai payé en ligne.



Comment font ils pour connaitre ton N° de compte ? ils ont gardé trace de tes coordonnées confidentielles lors de la transaction ? Est ce légal ?...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Novembre 2009)

Oui ça l'est. Et l'entreprise garde toujours une trace des comptes, surtout avec "One-Click"


----------



## maryan (9 Novembre 2009)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Comment font ils pour connaitre ton N° de compte ? ils ont gardé trace de tes coordonnées confidentielles lors de la transaction ? Est ce légal ?...



Ils ont re-crédité ,aujourd'hui même, mon compte,par l'intermédiaire de mon n° de carte visa avec la quelle j'ai payé en ligne et qu'ils ont conservé. Eh oui, c'est légale, fait un achat sur Amazone,paye avec la carte bleu, refaits un achat quelques temps plus tard et tu n'auras même plus besoin de redonner ton n° de carte (sauf si tu as demandé à ce que tes coordonnée ne soient pas conservées)
Mais bon, en cas d'utilisation frauduleuse de ma carte, je suis bien assuré


----------



## mjpolo (10 Novembre 2009)

maryan a dit:


> (...) en cas d'utilisation frauduleuse de ma carte, je suis bien assuré



c'est cela, oui...:mouais:


----------



## maryan (10 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> c'est cela, oui...:mouais:



eh oui !!!! n° à usage unique   tu le veux peut-être ???? tu pourras toujours essayer de t'acheter un iMac 27" avec ... c'est cela ... MDR


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Vous avez bientôt fini de vous chamaillez les enfants ?  
En gros tu as une eCarte bleue...


----------



## maryan (11 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vous avez bientôt fini de vous chamaillez les enfants ?
> En gros tu as une eCarte bleue...



Ben voilà ....

J'peux avoir un bonbon maintenant :rose:


----------



## mjpolo (11 Novembre 2009)

maryan a dit:


> eh oui !!!! n° à usage unique



Là, d'accord, je fais pareil 



maryan a dit:


> Ben voilà ....
> 
> J'peux avoir un bonbon maintenant :rose:



Ouiiii :love:


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Rhaaa les gosses!


----------



## maryan (11 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Rhaaa les gosses!



51 ans quand même le gosse, mais bon,après un certain âge, il parait qu'on retombe en enfance:bebe:
J'ai pris un peut d'avance c'est tout


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Bah voilà, comme quoi... L'âge ne fait pas le moine !
Quid des nouveaux iMac entrés dans l'arène ?


----------



## nath73 (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je suis une nouvelle inscrite sur mac génération,car je viens d'acquérir un Imac 27",double Core,3,06 GHZ, que j'ai acheter à la fnac en haute Savoie samedi dernier. Je n'est eu aucun soucis particulier,n'y en allumant,n'y en faisant toutes les mises à jour.C'est un écran superbe niveau couleur et niveau luminosité,aucun bruit non plus.


----------



## figaro (17 Novembre 2009)

nath73 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis une nouvelle inscrite sur mac génération,car je viens d'acquérir un Imac 27",double Core,3,06 GHZ, que j'ai acheter à la fnac en haute Savoie samedi dernier. Je n'est eu aucun soucis particulier,n'y en allumant,n'y en faisant toutes les mises à jour.C'est un écran superbe niveau couleur et niveau luminosité,aucun bruit non plus.



Bonjour !

Félicitations pour ton nouvel ordinateur et bienvenue parmi nous !

Tu vas apprendre à aimer encore plus ton iMac avec le temps en le personnalisant . 

En tous cas c'est un premier message très sympa, tu verras que la communauté est active, toujours prête à rigoler et à dépanner en cas de soucis


----------



## Macuserman (17 Novembre 2009)

Non, rigoler ?? Ahhhhh ça se saurait, on martyrise oui ! 

Non, bienvenue parmi nous !


----------



## Vincent_è (17 Novembre 2009)

piouf...je vvoulais me prendre un 27" Core2Duo et à vous lire faudrait mieux partir sur un 21" voir même un 24"...

Je suis perplexe de chez perplexe là....voyez vous...surtout que la fnac la plus près de chez moi est à 2h de route donc ça sera AppleStore obligé...


----------



## Macuserman (17 Novembre 2009)

Pour être franc, oui, ça serait plus prudent de prendre soit un 21", soit un 27" i7&#8230;
Même si les problèmes n'affectent pas TOUS les iMac 27" !


----------



## Vincent_è (17 Novembre 2009)

ouaip un 21" deuxieme config sera parfait ^^et avec la différence je prends l'apple care...on sait jamais


----------



## Macuserman (17 Novembre 2009)

Vincent_è a dit:


> ouaip un 21" deuxieme config sera parfait ^^et avec la différence je prends l'apple care...on sait jamais



Bon achat !


----------



## ederntal (17 Novembre 2009)

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'on ne parle que des modèles défectueux alors qu'une grande majorité des clients ont reçu des iMac 27" en parfait état de marche 

Si vous avez les moyens, foncez, c'est une superbe machine (écran très agréable, mieux que l'ancien 24") et très puissante...


----------



## mjpolo (17 Novembre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'on ne parle que des modèles défectueux alors qu'une grande majorité des clients ont reçu des iMac 27" en parfait état de marche
> 
> Si vous avez les moyens, foncez, c'est une superbe machine (écran très agréable, mieux que l'ancien 24") et très puissante...



Je ne serais pas aussi enthousiaste que toi, ederntal. Et, même si moi aussi j'aime bcp cet imac, je pense que c'est un défaut courant comme sur les 24" à l'époque; mais on peut s'y habituer car, après tout, un ordi ne sert pas uniquement à regarder des pages blanches 

P.S.. tiens, on s'est inscrit sur le forum au même moment, à quelques jours près...


----------



## Mac à Rosny (18 Novembre 2009)

iMac 27" reçu hier:
RAS: aucune des anomalies redoutées, malgré des tests proches de la paranoïa (j'assume ).

Seul défaut: les reflets de la lumière dans la dalle, mais ça, je le savais.

Très bel ordi.
Quel utilisateur de PC a déjà reçu, déballé et installé une nouvelle machine avec autant de plaisir.


----------



## figaro (18 Novembre 2009)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> iMac 27" reçu hier:
> RAS: aucune des anomalies redoutées, malgré des tests proches de la paranoïa (j'assume ).
> 
> Seul défaut: les reflets de la lumière dans la dalle, mais ça, je le savais.
> ...



Félicitations . Je me lie à toi pour la paranoïa car je recevrai le mien cette après-midi ou demain et il subira toute une batterie de tests made in figaro .

Sache que j'ai toujours eu grand plaisir à retirer le scotch des PC achetés il y a quelques années rue Montgallet (Paris 12ème) lol . (joke inside).


----------



## Vincent_è (18 Novembre 2009)

Je suis preneur de vos test de parano vous faites quoi exactement?


----------



## mataran (18 Novembre 2009)

Hi
iMac 27" I7 8Go reçu le 16/11
Rien à dire niveau qualité, superbe ! Pas de pixel mort, pas de saleté sous la dalle.
Niveau bruit, ça va aussi.
Le démarrage est un peu plus lent que celui du 24" que j'ai testé avant (pendant 10 jours)
Sinon, ça va très vite (Quad core 2,8Ghz)
L'affichage est magnifique et très rapide (vraiment rapide), la luminosité est mieux gérée que sur le 24" (merci pour les yeux)
L'écran est vraiment impressionnant, pour moi c'est un confort car je fais de la MAO sous logic Pro 9. J'ai tout sous les yeux 
J'ai également testé FL Studio 9 Producer Edition sous Windows XP avec //Desktops, ça permet une résolution de malade !!! La gestion de ma carte firewire Presonus est un peu délicate mais ça va, je pense pouvoir m'en sortir avec ASIO4ALL. Cela me permet de garder mon ancien outil de MAO (sous XP) et de me lancer dans Logic. Le panard  quoi ! 
Pour le moment, c'est que du bonheur.
La qualité APPLE c'est pas une légende 
Tchusss


----------



## j2c (18 Novembre 2009)

contents pour vous..j'attends maintenant le mien avec une certaine impatience.
On pourrait pas changer le titre du topic : Imac 27" Joie....


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

Faut demander à un Modo&#8230;
Ou plutôt en: iMac late 09, vos impressions.


----------



## Dailyplanet (18 Novembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> ...On pourrait pas changer le titre du topic : Imac 27" Joie....


 
iMac 27" Joie ou déception ? :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## mjpolo (18 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> Hi
> iMac 27" I7 8Go reçu le 16/11
> Rien à dire niveau qualité, superbe ! Pas de pixel mort, pas de saleté sous la dalle.
> Niveau bruit, ça va aussi.
> ...



Dis-moi mataran, puisuqe tu fais de la MAO, je cherche une interface midi qui marche bien, pour mon boulot. A la maison j'ai depuis quelques années la MIDISPORT 2x2 de M-Audio.
Est-ce un bon choix ou y a-t-il mieux pour pas bcp +cher? 
Marchera-t-elle sans encombre sous SL 10.6.2? je compte aussi utilisé garageBand (avec QMidi actuellement pour karaoké)

Que me conseilles-tu?

Merci


----------



## mataran (18 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Dis-moi mataran, puisuqe tu fais de la MAO, je cherche une interface midi qui marche bien, pour mon boulot. A la maison j'ai depuis quelques années la MIDISPORT 2x2 de M-Audio.
> Est-ce un bon choix ou y a-t-il mieux pour pas bcp +cher?
> Marchera-t-elle sans encombre sous SL 10.6.2? je compte aussi utilisé garageBand (avec QMidi actuellement pour karaoké)
> 
> ...



Je suis moi-même en train d'étudier le remplacement de ma carte PRESONUS INSPIRE firewire 400, très bonne carte mais depuis mon passage au monstre... Cela dit c'est une très bonne carte (2 entrées jack/XLR, latence 0, des pré-amp super bons, on peut en mettre plusieurs en série, etc.) pour un budget raisonnable (environ 150 voire moins maintenant) en plus avec une suite logicielle béton !
Un choix dans la gamme M-audio me paraît pas mal mais il faut que je me mettes à jour. Je note de faire un topic sur le sujet pour parler du résultat de mes recherches et éventuellement des tests que je ferai. Si d'autres musiciens (il y en a) sur ce forum ont des conseils, shoot !


----------



## Macuserman (18 Novembre 2009)

Je vais voir ça avec un modo. =)


----------



## mjpolo (18 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> Je suis moi-même en train d'étudier le remplacement de ma carte PRESONUS INSPIRE firewire 400, très bonne carte mais depuis mon passage au monstre... Cela dit c'est une très bonne carte (2 entrées jack/XLR, latence 0, des pré-amp super bons, on peut en mettre plusieurs en série, etc.) pour un budget raisonnable (environ 150&#8364; voire moins maintenant) en plus avec une suite logicielle béton !
> Un choix dans la gamme M-audio me paraît pas mal mais il faut que je me mettes à jour. Je note de faire un topic sur le sujet pour parler du résultat de mes recherches et éventuellement des tests que je ferai. Si d'autres musiciens (il y en a) sur ce forum ont des conseils, shoot !



La carte dont tu parles c'est une interface audio, non?
La MIDiSport a juste 2 entrées et 2 sorties midi pour brancher clavier, expander etc. mais pas de micro XLR ou autre audio.

J'ai besoin de brancher un clavier arrangeur que j'utilise avec les fichiers .mid ou .kar pour des pbacs karaoké. Qu'apporterait-il de plus une interface plus onéreuse et plutôt audio?

Merci


----------



## mataran (18 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> La carte dont tu parles c'est une interface audio, non?
> La MIDiSport a juste 2 entrées et 2 sorties midi pour brancher clavier, expander etc. mais pas de micro XLR ou autre audio.
> 
> J'ai besoin de brancher un clavier arrangeur que j'utilise avec les fichiers .mid ou .kar pour des pbacs karaoké. Qu'apporterait-il de plus une interface plus onéreuse et plutôt audio?
> ...



Exact. Autant pour moi, je pensais que tu voulais une carte audio. La carte audio n'apportera rien si tu pilotes uniquement en midi ton arrangeur. je le fais également avec une interface midi/usb 1 port (E-MU). La carte audio me sert pour la génération de sons à partir des softs (Logic ou FL studio) et pour l'acquisition des sons en entrée. Par exemple, je peux piloter mon arrangeur (Korg PA1X) avec des fichiers midi et envoyer le son vers mon interface audio pour enregistrer le tout et intégrer ça dans le mix.


----------



## mjpolo (19 Novembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> Exact. Autant pour moi, je pensais que tu voulais une carte audio. La carte audio n'apportera rien si tu pilotes uniquement en midi ton arrangeur. je le fais également avec une interface midi/usb 1 port (E-MU). La carte audio me sert pour la génération de sons à partir des softs (Logic ou FL studio) et pour l'acquisition des sons en entrée. Par exemple, je peux piloter mon arrangeur (Korg PA1X) avec des fichiers midi et envoyer le son vers mon interface audio pour enregistrer le tout et intégrer ça dans le mix.



Ok. Moi j'ai actuellement un vieux clavier maitre Fatar/StudioLogic 880 et un expander Solton (en 1997 j'aimais bien le son, moins aujourd'hui) mais je compte renouveler un peu ce matos et pense acheter un arrangeur Roland ou Yamaha (pour les sons piano de qualité). 
C'est pour avoir les bons sons, proches des sons réels, pour les fichiers .kar que j'utilise dons avec QMidi ou Cubase pour accompagner mes élèves.

Alors, est-ce que ça veut dire, qu'une interface audio peut, de cette façon, procurer de meilleurs sons qu'un arrangeur midi?


----------



## mataran (20 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ok. Moi j'ai actuellement un vieux clavier maitre Fatar/StudioLogic 880 et un expander Solton (en 1997 j'aimais bien le son, moins aujourd'hui) mais je compte renouveler un peu ce matos et pense acheter un arrangeur Roland ou Yamaha (pour les sons piano de qualité).
> C'est pour avoir les bons sons, proches des sons réels, pour les fichiers .kar que j'utilise dons avec QMidi ou Cubase pour accompagner mes élèves.
> 
> Alors, est-ce que ça veut dire, qu'une interface audio peut, de cette façon, procurer de meilleurs sons qu'un arrangeur midi?



La carte son ou interface audio, suivant son modèle, aura des capacités qui lui permettront (en fonction de son DSP) de traiter le son de façon plus ou moins complexe (effets, échantilonnage, enregistrement). Sa fonction est soit d'enregistrer le son (acquisition) en numérique soit de produire du son (numérique) à partir d'instruments logiciels (comme par exemple ceux de la société Native Instrument avec notamment l'émulateur d'orge Hammond B4 II). Si tu utilises un arrangeur ou un expandeur hardware, la carte son n'est utile que si tu veux enregistrer le son en entrée de ton PC (avec un séquenceur  par exemple). Par contre, si tu veux piloter des instruments logiciels avec ton clavier MIDI, le choix de la carte audio (qui produira le son) devient important ,notamment en ce qui concerne la connectique (interne PCI ou externe USB/Firewire), le temps de latence est primordial (pilote ASIO dernière génération) sinon tu risques d'obtenir ta note 1 seconde après avoir appuyer sur la touche ! 
Ensuite on juge une bonne interface audio en fonction de son DSP (capacité d'échantillonnage, puissance de traitement pour décharger la CPU du PC, ...), du nombre d'interface audio in/out, des pré-amps, du type de connectique (XLR, jack, RCA,...). Il existe des entrées de gamme, du semi-pro et du pro. Des centaines de forums sont consacrés au sujet (home studio et MAO en fait). 
Donc pour répondre à ta question, non, une carte son ne produira pas forcément un meilleur son qu'un arrangeur. Cela dépendra du type de carte audio. Normalement un arrangeur produit un très bon son, il faudra donc une modèle d'interface audio de bonne qualité pour arriver au même niveau à mon humble avis. Si tu ne souhaites pas enregistrer de l'audio et si tu produis le son avec l'arrangeur ou l'expandeur, pas besoin de t'embêter avec une interface audio.

Pour ma part, je découvre des choses avec mon nouvel iMac, logic Pro 9 et ma PRESONUS (qui bloblotte de temps en temps), c'est pourquoi je suis en train de me renseigner sur les modèles en firewire 800.
Tchusss


----------



## leellow (10 Décembre 2009)

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et nouvelle utilisatrice Mac.. J'ai lu beaucoup d'avis négatifs sur le nouveau imac 27 pouces peu de temps après l'avoir acheté.. Et comme indiquait je ne sais plus qui sur le forum, rares sont les gens qui postent des avis positifs, car quand on est content, on est content, on vient pas se plaindre..

Je voulais poster mon avis SUPER POSITIF, mais non... après deux semaines nickel d'utilisation du 27 pouces.. aujourd'hui j'ai les fameuses bandes qui apparaissent sur l'écran de temps en temps (3 ou 4 fois en 1 heure).

Rien d'autre à dire :/


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Décembre 2009)

leellow les boules non ? :love:


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Décembre 2009)

leellow a dit:


> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et nouvelle utilisatrice Mac.. J'ai lu beaucoup d'avis négatifs sur le nouveau imac 27 pouces peu de temps après l'avoir acheté.. Et comme indiquait je ne sais plus qui sur le forum, rares sont les gens qui postent des avis positifs, car quand on est content, on est content, on vient pas se plaindre..
> 
> Je voulais poster mon avis SUPER POSITIF, mais non... après deux semaines nickel d'utilisation du 27 pouces.. aujourd'hui j'ai les fameuses bandes qui apparaissent sur l'écran de temps en temps (3 ou 4 fois en 1 heure).
> 
> Rien d'autre à dire :/



Récemment, Mac G a indiqué un site qui avait pour objet de collecter les récriminations de ceux qui rencontraient des ennuis sur les nouveaux iMac. C'est peut-être l'occasion d'y relater ce qui ne va pas. 

Par contre au moment où je poste cette remarque, je ne me rappelle plus de quel site il s'agit. Quelqu'un l'a peut-être en mémoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Www.causetoujours.fr

de rien.


----------



## leellow (10 Décembre 2009)

oui carrément les boules, je pensais passer à côté du problème étant donné que le numéro de série de mon mac ne correspond pas au "lot" défectueux...

En plus je l'ai acheté chez un petit revendeur près de chez moi qui ne fait pas d'échange ni remboursement. Juste une réparation sur place.. Je me demande bien ce qu'il va réparer d'ailleurs 

Je suis intéressée par le lien dont tu parles iluro_64 ! Si quelqu'un le trouve...


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Www.causetoujours.fr
> 
> de rien.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Décembre 2009)

mataran a dit:


> La carte son ou interface audio, suivant son modèle, aura des capacités qui lui permettront (en fonction de son DSP) de traiter le son de façon plus ou moins complexe (effets, échantilonnage, enregistrement). Sa fonction est soit d'enregistrer le son (acquisition) en numérique soit de produire du son (numérique) à partir d'instruments logiciels (comme par exemple ceux de la société Native Instrument avec notamment l'émulateur d'orge Hammond B4 II). Si tu utilises un arrangeur ou un expandeur hardware, la carte son n'est utile que si tu veux enregistrer le son en entrée de ton PC (avec un séquenceur  par exemple). Par contre, si tu veux piloter des instruments logiciels avec ton clavier MIDI, le choix de la carte audio (qui produira le son) devient important ,notamment en ce qui concerne la connectique (interne PCI ou externe USB/Firewire), le temps de latence est primordial (pilote ASIO dernière génération) sinon tu risques d'obtenir ta note 1 seconde après avoir appuyer sur la touche !
> Ensuite on juge une bonne interface audio en fonction de son DSP (capacité d'échantillonnage, puissance de traitement pour décharger la CPU du PC, ...), du nombre d'interface audio in/out, des pré-amps, du type de connectique (XLR, jack, RCA,...). Il existe des entrées de gamme, du semi-pro et du pro. Des centaines de forums sont consacrés au sujet (home studio et MAO en fait).
> Donc pour répondre à ta question, non, une carte son ne produira pas forcément un meilleur son qu'un arrangeur. Cela dépendra du type de carte audio. Normalement un arrangeur produit un très bon son, il faudra donc une modèle d'interface audio de bonne qualité pour arriver au même niveau à mon humble avis. Si tu ne souhaites pas enregistrer de l'audio et si tu produis le son avec l'arrangeur ou l'expandeur, pas besoin de t'embêter avec une interface audio.
> 
> ...




Merci pour ton explication très complète.
Je vais prendre la midisport 2x2; j'ai testé la mienne qui marche très bien et suffisante pour ce que je vais en faire.

Merci


----------



## MacSedik (12 Décembre 2009)

leellow a dit:


> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et nouvelle utilisatrice Mac.. J'ai lu beaucoup d'avis négatifs sur le nouveau imac 27 pouces peu de temps après l'avoir acheté.. Et comme indiquait je ne sais plus qui sur le forum, rares sont les gens qui postent des avis positifs, car quand on est content, on est content, on vient pas se plaindre..
> 
> Je voulais poster mon avis SUPER POSITIF, mais non... après deux semaines nickel d'utilisation du 27 pouces.. aujourd'hui j'ai les fameuses bandes qui apparaissent sur l'écran de temps en temps (3 ou 4 fois en 1 heure).
> 
> Rien d'autre à dire :/



voilà le fameux site où les iMac défectueux sont recensés.
http://imac.squeaked.com/index.php


----------



## clochelune (12 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les emmerdes des Rev A débutent mes amis. Mais rien de sérieux qui ne puisse être réglé avec une MàJ logicielle .
> Enfinespérons le!



oui, ici je pense finalement prendre un iMac 21.5 (l'écran 13 pouces de mon MacBook je commence à le trouver vraiment petit pour une utilisation prolongée et l'écran mat 30 pouces de l'apple cinema display bien trop onéreux)

 j'attendrai la revB (si j'arrive à patienter...)

dommage la mode glossy, je préférais quand les écrans étaient mat quant à moi, mais si c'est pour me ruiner, tant pis, je testerai iMac (car je me souviens avec nostalgie de mon premier iMac framboise sous mac os 8.5) en espérant ne pas avoir de maux de tête...

bon samedi à tous


----------

